
John Oliver crashes FCC site - endswapper
http://thehill.com/policy/technology/332342-john-oliver-roasts-the-fccs-plan-to-curb-net-neutrality
======
sschueller
I guess their web servers have 'brandband' the way the FCC declares it.
Anything over 25 Mbps Download and 3Mbps Upload.

[https://www.versatek.com/blog/fccs-new-25-mbps-broadband-
def...](https://www.versatek.com/blog/fccs-new-25-mbps-broadband-definition-
receives-isp-backlash/)

------
webmaven
Note that there are reports of a DDOS attack:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14294830](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14294830)

